# Lounge > Sports >  >  (Super Bowl) Who's your team?

## Cage

Ravens or 49ers? Or do you really just not care?  :Confused:

----------


## kc1895

Im rooting for the 49ers because they're a california team and because they haven't won a superbowl in almost 20 years!  The Ravens, on the other hand, have not been as dry and it is legendary lineback Ray Lewis's last game of his career.  I'm looking forward to an awesome competitve game  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Whoever the underdog is  :Tongue:

----------


## Trendsetter

Don't really care, I'd just rather be entertained

----------


## kc1895

Wow, the 9ers are getting battered.  The way they're playing is completely out of the ordinary.  Kaepernik looks like hes lost a lot of confidence when he's decided not to throw on a few opportunities.  Its hard to come back from a devastating interception.  Even the 9ers defense has collapsed. 109 yards touchdown???  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Im the one person left who still believes in the 49'ers!! Time to start doing the koala dance!

----------


## kc1895

This reminds me of an old Superbowl commercial.  



LOL.... Sorry Koala!

----------


## Koalafan

> This reminds me of an old Superbowl commercial.  
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... Sorry Koala!



Omg!  :: 

Poor koala got his coffee knocked out of his cup  :Tongue:

----------


## Anteros

^ And he lost his hipster glasses too!  ::o:

----------


## SmileyFace

> Im the one person left who still believes in the 49'ers!! Time to start doing the koala dance!



Wow I forgot all about that koala GIF. I used to have it as an avatar at this other forum I go to lol

Anyways, I don't really care for football but I watched today's game anyway..have something to do. I was just simply rooting for the Niners. Too bad they didn't win.. glad I wasn't betting or anything haha.

----------


## Coffee

> Wow I forgot all about that koala GIF. I used to have it as an avatar at this other forum I go to lol
> 
> Anyways, I don't really care for football but I watched today's game anyway..have something to do. I was just simply rooting for the Niners. Too bad they didn't win.. glad I wasn't betting or anything haha.

----------


## Chantellabella

I was rooting for the Ravens.

Now it's onward to next year!! Can't wait! 

Geaux Saints!

----------

